# Help for a friend please?



## Irish Dee

Hi,

A very good friend of mine recently did short protocol and having 11 good size follicles, at egg collection they only collected 4 eggs. 

She got a call from the Embryologist today that none of the eggs were mature.

The reason for their IVF is male factor and all her tests, bloods etc came back with normal parameters.  Obviously she is distraught.  Could you please suggest any reason that this may have happened?

This is her 2nd cycle, at her 1st cycle she did long protocol, she had 10 eggs, but only 2 were mature and 1 fertilised and she had a BFN.  The reason for short protocol was to try to improve egg quality.

Is this common?  Any help would be appreciated?

Dee


----------

